# IVF+PGD Abroad, due to Balanced Reciprocal Translocation?



## MrsVicky (Feb 16, 2011)

I am new to this forum BUT I'm hopeful someone will advise me on PGD and NHS Funding.

background story 

I live in London. I am 32, DH is 32 too. Together we've got 1 daughter (5 Years Old)

I have had 8 unexplained miscarriages since 2007. Me & hubby did Karyotyping test & (in January 2011) the results showed that I have got a Reciprocal Balanced translocation (Chromosomes translocation).

My GP, Genetician & Gynae consultant are telling me that I CANNOT GET NHS Funding for PGD/IVF because we've already got a daughter. We are so disappointed & we cannot afford PGD privately. They are insisting that NHS funding for PGD is for couples who have had no kids previously.

I am looking for advice on what to do here, How can I fight for NHS funding.

Can anyone please direct me on how to go about. I have surf the internet but I can't find anyone with exactly the same issues as me who has succeeded in getting PGD through NHS.

Please direct me to any useful treads too.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello MrsVicky and welcome to FF 

I'm so very sorry to hear of your miscarriages  If you feel you would like some support and more info then please take a look in this area of FF ...

*Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss ~ *CLICK HERE

Here are some other links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

A thread that I think will be really useful to you is this one ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189603.msg2935259#msg2935259 Lots of members who are all undergoing or had PGD with IVF. Get to know them and their experiences and of course you can ask them questions too.

I hope you dont take offence, but I would prepare to not win any kind of funding  PGD or just IVF on it's own ... It's very rare for anyone to win a case if they have a child already. Have a natter with the ladies on the PGD thread though.
Am I right in thinking your daughter was conceived naturally? 
If so, then this guide may help you too ... 
*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## MrsVicky (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks very much, Ceri. 

Thanks for the links too. They have been very informative & helpful.
Yes, my daughter was conceived naturally. 
Yes, I have been made aware by my medical professional that I will not get any funding despite my chromosomes translocations issue but I am wishing for some luck


----------



## MrsVicky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Has anyone gone abroad (to Spain or Czech Rep) to have IVF + PGD due balanced Chromosomes translocation

I was diagnosed with *Balanced Reciprocal Translocation (8;13)* and it seems PGD of my own eggs is the only way forward for us.

Me & present husband have a daughter (5Yrs old) and I have suffered 9 miscarriages in a row since 2007.

*Diagnosis: *  Balanced Reciprocal Translocation (8;13)
46,XX,t(8;13)(q22.3;q21.3)

Has anyone been to Gyncentrum, Ostrava or any other moderately priced clinic abroad?

Please helppppppppp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Vicky,
Sorry to hear about your situation. I have not done any kyrotyping as of now. I live in Istanbul, Turkey. They say after 3 attempts of IVF if you get BFN or M/C then they will do it. But as I was doing a lot of research of ICSI had to visit or check many clinics here. There is one which is very good at PGD and it is called Memorial Hospital. An other one with a good lab is Eurofertil. 
Please check the link below for their details:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260218.0

I am sure you will find clinics in Turkey are more reasonably priced compared to Europe. 
Best of luck and I hope you get to achieve your dreams.
Love Q


----------

